
Use Metal to get more RAM on OS X - devbug
https://github.com/ttvd/moreram-osx
======
pwg
Distributed under the MS-RL License.

To further explain the license:

    
    
        You cannot re-license any files in this project.
        That is, they must remain under the MS-RL license.
        Any other files you add to this project can be under any license you want.
        You cannot use any of this code in a GPL project.
        Otherwise you are free to do pretty much anything you want with this code.

------
nwrk
More instant RAM - [http://downloadmoreram.com/](http://downloadmoreram.com/)

